# Problem mit Socks5 Implementierung



## Maxim6394 (15. Apr 2014)

Ich versuche gerade ein Programm mit einem Socks5 Server verbinden zu lassen um darüber den Datenverkehr laufen zu lassen. Die Dokumentation ist relativ übersichtlich, eigentlich ganz gut zu verstehen obwohl ich noch wenig Erfahrung damit hab.
Hier der Link zu der Dokumentation: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1928.txt
Ich kann nur ein Paket vom Server empfangen, danach bricht wohl die Verbindung ab. Ich schicke ganz am anfang das Paket 
	
	
	
	





```
[5]  [2]  [0]  [2]
```
 als byte array, 5 für Version, 2 für Anzahl methoden und dann 0 für keine und 2 für username/pass.
Was ich dann vom Server bekomme sieht etwa so aus:

```
[53]  [50]  [53]  [50]  [48]  [49]  [53]  [55]  [57]  [55]  [49]  [45]  [54]  [49]  [45]  [53]  [50]  [45]  [49]  [50]  [52]
```
Ich fands sowieso erstmal seltsam dass ich vom Server nur Zahlen bekomme die Zeichen des Ascii Zeichensatzes sind, also nicht jeweils die Byte werte die ich erwartet hätte. Aber wenn man die Nachricht in ascii darstellt, sieht das so aus:

```
52520157971-61-52-124
```
Nach der Nachricht die ich geschickt hab müsste eigentlich ein Datenpaket von genau 2 Bytes Größe ankommen. Ich bekomm aber immer eins wo es mindestens 18 sind. Hat irgendwer eine Idee was man da machen kann?


----------

